# GB MIUI Hardkey Brightness



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

For anyone else annoyed by the hard keys being as bright as laser beams with gingerbread here is a workaround.

Download free app "adjbrightness" free from the market.

Open the app and in settings click lock off button light

Done!

It's an all or nothing solution but the lights being off suits me fine personally.


----------



## wellok (Sep 18, 2011)

Or change the levels in the auto brightness settings if you use auto and turn them off that way. Note that the options are still only off or on.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh there is an option in miui brightness settings?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Is it just setting buttons to 0?


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Yup just set to zero and they are off.


----------



## wellok (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep. But again, only works on auto. I think I'll download the app so I can keep them off all the time, since I do sometimes turn off auto.


----------

